# Urgent! Can you freeze Skim Milk?



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

We have a new super market opening today. They have milk for $1.99 a gallon. Unfortunately, we are leaving on Friday for Thanksgiving. Can I buy extra gallons (limit of 3 at this price) and freeze what is not used?

I am sick and hubby is going out to the store this morning.

Thank you!


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

my mom freezes 2% in paper board cartons all the time, unsure if it'd be ok in plastic, but I don't see why not. a website I found said it needs to be freezer proof plastic containers or freeze proof glass containers.. and that it may separate slightly or be grainy so it might be best for cooking, needs to be used within a month.


----------



## AKchick (Jan 19, 2007)

I constantly freeze milk in the plastic containers and the cartons. It does give the milk a slightly different taste and texture, but we are used to it so it doesn't bother us anymore.


----------



## Justmee (Jun 6, 2005)

We freeze milk all the time and I havne't noticed anything different with regards to taste / texture.


----------



## kristenok18 (Jun 26, 2006)

I used to freeze milk all the time, and only noticed a difference when I froze whole milk.


----------

